# MVA METHOD FOR SHORT CIRCUIT ANALYSIS



## PEoct (Jul 21, 2014)

HELLO friends

can some one help me with good reference for MVA method for short circuit calculation.

i did found on internet but not very helpful.

thank you !


----------



## iwire (Jul 22, 2014)

This is the reference I used

http://www.arcadvisor.com/pdf/ShortCircuitABC.pdf


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

iwire said:


> This is the reference I used
> 
> http://www.arcadvisor.com/pdf/ShortCircuitABC.pdf


+1. I believe that document has been passed around here quite a bit and seems to be one of the more preferred resources for the MVA method.


----------



## PEoct (Jul 22, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reference I used
> ...


thank you so much ! will start with it than.


----------



## PEoct (Jul 22, 2014)

i studied the link , now i know how to calculate MVA positive , negative and zero power

but how to find the value positive . negative and zero REACTANCE ??

thank you


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 22, 2014)

Are you talking symmetrical components? If so that's a different calculation. The best source for that is a Complex Imaginary video on YouTube. It teaches you how to manipulate the formulas in a straightforward manner and gives you a really good sense of how those problems would should show up on a given exam. Do a YouTube search using "Complex Imaginary Symmetrical Components" Pardon me if you aren't asking this.


----------

